# Bosch CL300 --> Software



## niox (23 Februar 2007)

Weiß von euch jemand ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Billig(Gratis) ein Softwarebackup und eine kleine Software Anpassung bei einer Bosch CL300 zu machen.
  Welche Belegung hat das Schnittstellen Kabel?
  Wir haben nur eine Bosch im Einsatz und bei dieser Maschine sollte jetzt etwas verändert werden.
  Es rentiert sich nur nicht gleich eine Software zu kaufen!
  Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?


SG
niox


----------



## TommyG (23 Februar 2007)

Such

mal bei deinen Vorgängern..

wir hatten auch ne CL300 in Anwendung, das Proggi was DOS und brauchte ein Dongle, sonst vlt serial.to, aber das machen wir ja hier im Forum net 

Greetz


----------



## seeba (24 Februar 2007)

Die CL300 kann man leider nur mit der DOS-Software programmieren, welche sich BOSCH PROFI (oder so ähnlich?) nennt und einen Hardware-Dongle benötigt.
Erst die CL350 ließ sich dann mit der Windows-Software (WinSPS), welche auch 30 Tage oder so umsonst läuft, programmieren. Wenn das Programm vorhanden ist, kann man die ZE300 vielleicht durch eine ZE350 ersetzen, um dann mit Windows zu programmieren.


----------



## Elektroblitz (24 Februar 2007)

Hi,
na da kann man nur hoffen das Du schon eine Datensicherung hast, Symbole und Kommentare werden nicht in der Steuerung gespeichert. Kabel sollte ein Nullmodemkabel sein.
Software heißt Bosch Profi und ist durch Donge gesichert, gibt auch noch eine Version ohne Dongle.

Bei bedarf einfach mal ne Nachricht schicken!

Bis dann
elektroblitz


----------



## jollyjoker (3 März 2007)

das verbindungskabel von der SPS zum PC hat ne besondere auflegung, hatte das problem bei ner cl150 mal, die belegung hab ich noch irgendwo, falls du es noch brauchst. Bosch Profi ist schon älter, das aktuelle Programm heißt WinSPS und ist nicht mehr im dos


----------



## seeba (3 März 2007)

jollyjoker schrieb:


> das verbindungskabel von der SPS zum PC hat ne besondere auflegung, hatte das problem bei ner cl150 mal, die belegung hab ich noch irgendwo, falls du es noch brauchst. Bosch Profi ist schon älter, das aktuelle Programm heißt WinSPS und ist nicht mehr im dos


Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es ein normales gedrehtes Kabel ist.

```
2   ---- 3
3   ---- 2
GND ---- GND
```


----------



## jollyjoker (11 März 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt mal das blatt vor mir liegen, wie das verbindungskabel aufgebaut sein muss, der COM1 anschluss ist eine 9 polige subD buchse und der gegenstecker ist 25 polig, der kontakt 1 wird gar nicht benutzt. Das Blatt hab ich von nem  bosch-Ausbilder.

mfg
mario


----------



## thomass5 (1 April 2007)

mal ein Link zur BOSCH SPS vielleicht hilft es was http://193.108.217.183/ATProducts/plcwebsite/

Thomas


----------



## akkuencue (29 November 2011)

Hallo !
vorhandane Progrmmdateien möchte ich zu Bosch-CL300 übertragen.
Ich habe kein Dongle wie kann es tun ?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------

